# I'm convinced...



## muggs8 (Nov 29, 2006)

the internet is the worst thing to happen to Ohio's steelhead fishery.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Any more backup to share on this topic?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

How is it the worst thing?


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Draws way too many people to the fishing area's. I love it when people give out gps #s with there reports.....


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

You also got to love it when you call the rangers office of the metroparks and the 1800 poacher # On 4 flie guys snaging fish on the Rocky today useing huge streamers in super clear water and got no help I waited for almost 2 hours an no show or a call back.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

muggs8 said:


> the internet is the worst thing to happen to Ohio's steelhead fishery.


Then why are you just now commenting on OGF?


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Steelheadquarters said:


> Then why are you just now joining OGF?


What I meant to say was, Welcome! There is always one thing you can do to help...........Turn the PC OFF!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> Draws way too many people to the fishing area's. I love it when people give out gps #s with there reports.....
> 03-28-2007 03:58 PM





> the internet is the worst thing to happen to Ohio's steelhead fishery.


I'll tell you what, I live in central ohio and just made my first trip up to the chagrin and grand yesterday to try my hand at steelheading. I loved every minute of it. In fact My buddy and I even discussed how nice it was for a change to deal with so many pleasant people in regards to helping out new steelheaders in giving us tips, directions, and places to try. I personally spent over $170 yesterday in fuel, bait, tackle, and food in the small towns we were in. We also caught and RELEASED two fine steelhead. 

My question to you two is, seeing as I've learned and heard about steelheading largely through the internet over the years, and just made a trip into 'your' areas, In what way(s) did I add any harm to the steelhead fishery???? I certainly helped out the economy, namely two small bait shops, and I didn't keep what I caught, so where's the harm??? 

I know I'm certainly not the only one who's made the same trip and done the same.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck, I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon for a weekend trip to Ohio for some steelheading. The internet allows me to keep up with whats going on on the waters up there. There are some great things to be learned via the net. Sure, its drawn in people but so has the news channels, the local newspapers, and the local bait shops trying to make a living. They all promote the sport and with out the people the state wont stock us the fish to catch. Ohio here I come, all the way from North Carolina. Wooohoooo


SteelHQ...hows the chagrin/grand looking?
Oh wait, I'll use the net, go to your site and see for myself. Thank you.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm a native Clevelander and no matter where I go I keep moving back home. When I lived in Minnesota I appreciated the local folks teaching me about ice fishing and northern pike fishing and using leeches for walleye. when i lived in atlanta i was able to get into striper fishing, again through helpful fisherman. so come on up and enjoy the steelhead. there are plenty for everyone. they are like catching a 20 lb striper in 3 feet of water that jumps.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

muggs8 said:


> the internet is the worst thing to happen to Ohio's steelhead fishery.


Worst post I have read on this site. 
Congrats!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

It might be the worst, but this one is the funniest 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=63063


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

archman your wrong,but funny lol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

muggs8 said:


> the internet is the worst thing to happen to Ohio's steelhead fishery.


To be quite honest it's more likely the best thing that has happened. It has introduced more outdoors men to the sport that use to go to Pennsylvania or some place else to enjoy it. It's keeping the money with in our state, (170.00) yesterday alone.  
Be honest now and tell us you have NEVER, NEVER read about some new tackle, or bait and tried it out? If your honest you'll admit you have just like 99.9% of us have. 
I have to agree though if you don't like the internet, your computer has an on - off switch just like all of ours does. 
Funny we have over 8,600 members that share information about every part of the State and about every type of fish there is, and you think the internet has been the worst thing that has happened? I think it has and is the best thing. 
Oh, if you ever want to join us on Erie, or a Lake close to our area, please don't check on the internet to see if they are biting, I'd hate to have you get some information that may help you have a great day out fishing.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

DaleM said:


> To be quite honest it's more likely the best thing that has happened. It has introduced more outdoors men to the sport that use to go to Pennsylvania or some place else to enjoy it. It's keeping the money with in our state, (170.00) yesterday alone.
> Be honest now and tell us you have NEVER, NEVER read about some new tackle, or bait and tried it out? If your honest you'll admit you have just like 99.9% of us have.
> I have to agree though if you don't like the internet, your computer has an on - off switch just like all of ours does.
> Funny we have over 8,600 members that share information about every part of the State and about every type of fish there is, and you think the internet has been the worst thing that has happened? I think it has and is the best thing.
> Oh, if you ever want to join us on Erie, or a Lake close to our area, please don't check on the internet to see if they are biting, I'd hate to have you get some information that may help you have a great day out fishing.



Excellent post dale!!!

I learned most of my stuff from here.
I have only ran into a handful of people from OGF or other forums at the river. Compared to the thousands of people I seen each year.
Most people at the river are not even on the forum.
I dont have a problem with sharing the river, its not my river. 

If anything this forum is a great thing, it teaches people how to handle fish properly, proper fishing edicate, helps enforce the regulation, and even helps people make friends. 

Call it what you want, but OGF and other internet forums are the best thing to happen to me fishing wise.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

preacherman......I just recently moved down here from Elyria. Your so correct, learn new things from other areas, its just a great thing.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> It's keeping the money with in our state, (170.00) yesterday alone.


HAHA! Just trying to make the point that all of those people help the local economies. Sure my contribution was a very small portion,


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I think ill leave my 2 cents out of this one. Im just glad this guy found out there's a steelhead shortage in ohio. I better hurry and get out.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I think the worst thing they did was increase the number of fish they stock.
I know- it gives everbody a shot at fish, but I remember when a good day on the river would be 2-4 steelies. You could hit the Chagrin or Rocky on a weekday and have a section to fish to yourself. You could go to a little trib
off the Grand if it was muddy, and see just a few guys, catch a few fish.
(the net did its share to ruin this - guys don't realize how many people read their posts about XXX creek)
Now even those fish get hit hard every day, all day long. 
Nowadays, I'll rarely fish the Rocky because of the crowds. If you get 250 people fishing the river, 25% are morons. Unless its sunny and warm, then its 50%. 
I used to be a steelhead ho' - I'd fish all day, enjoy the outdoors, and all I had to do was find a steelie or two to make it a perfect day.


----------



## muggs8 (Nov 29, 2006)

Obviously, there's more than enough fish. That's not the issue. The issue is when you put the leg work into finding good water on a river that used to have very few guys on it. Then you slowly have guys showing up near the easy access points, so you take the effort to get to water further away, that works for a few years, then you get so many people coming through the landowners property you've had permission on for years, that he starts to turn you away because he doesn't want people seeing you fishing his water and think it's OK for them to do the same.

Then, this past monday you head to one of your favorite, formerly secluded spring rifles and you get there two find two young local yocals trying to catch the spawners by sneaking up on the redds with their landing nets.

I don't mind sharing the streams, it's not that I have more right to be there than someone else. But it's the trash...the trespassing...the slit belly fish laying dead on the bank...seeing guy's squeeze the eggs out of a nice hen and into a jar...the snagging...the fish getting hammered constantly...harrassing fish on the redds etc...etc... 

So, although I love this site...the internet has ruined a great fishery. This is just my opinion, you don't have to like it.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i would imagine that at some point there was someone who 'showed you the ropes' then you went out and found your holes to fish. I know that's how i learned. when i fish the rocky river there is no way i want to fish any of the fords. it's more fun to walk a bit and find some uncrowded places to fish, even if it means only a few fish. in terms of the folks who are abusing the river or the fish you can always report them to the dnr or park rangers.


----------



## muggs8 (Nov 29, 2006)

I've taught more people how to fly fish steelhead and smallmouth then I care to count. It's not that either. 

Ask some landowners who have rivers holding steel running through their property what they think of the internet. Then ask some people living on some of those famous Western streams what they think.

If guys took the time to get written permission from landowners, picked up their garbage, respected other fisherman and the fish...there wouldn't be a problem. If I had a dollar for everytime a guy jumped in my hole after I hooked up I could get my Erie boat.

But the internet has brought such fast, easy access that an influx of people have jumped into the sport, without really taking the necessary steps to "learn the ropes."


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

muggs8 said:


> If guys took the time to get written permission from landowners, picked up their garbage, respected other fisherman and the fish...there wouldn't be a problem. If I had a dollar for everytime a guy jumped in my hole after I hooked up I could get my Erie boat.
> 
> But the internet has brought such fast, easy access that an influx of people have jumped into the sport, without really taking the necessary steps to "learn the ropes."


I gaurentee you a show like, IN fisherman where craig from erie outfitters took people to the local rivers has a bigger impact on the amount of people fishing the internet does. 
As for the part where a guy jumped in your spot?
How is that the internets fault???
It would happen regardless. Its just an illknowledged person who thinks he owns the river. IMO there is less of those people on the river because the internet.
I could just amagine if there was no internet we would see people ripping big trebles, Linning, and snaggin fish.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Not saying the 'net is bad, but I would say the internet brings more people than the national tv exposure. I've seen I-F and the Lindners fish Lake of the Woods dozens of times, but I've never gone. I think there are a lot of people in northern Ohio who already fished for bass or walleye, but had no idea the steelhead fishing right under their nose was this good until reading about it on the internet. 

Most of the guys who fish steelhead a lot don't put the specific spots they fish when they place a report (I think including you - which I agree with by the way). If people aren't afraid of the impact of others seeing something on the net, why would they not post the exact locations they fished? 

Joel


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i've only been on this site, but most all of the folks sound like sportsmen(and women). i enjoy the learning and sharing. i have no problem telling people when i've done well. i've been doing good at e 72nd using steelhead spawn(took the eggs and gave the fish to someone who like to smoke em) or when i've gotten skunked. i also enjoy being able to ask others for ideas. for instance, i've been reading some post by soap about fishing at coe lake. i've had real spotty success there and would like get any ideas he has. tonight i'm going down to the rocky river down in strongsville to fish for the stocked trout. going to fish the big ben on the horse trail. have done real well there. i've met some great people on sites like this and bait dave etc.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

my wife asked me what i was doing before. i told her that i was involved in a debate with some folks who thought the internet was ruining fishing around here. Her response was, 'if they think it's ruining the fishing, why do they use the internet?' no offense, just thought it was funny


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> 'if they think it's ruining the fishing, why do they use the internet?'


i've been waiting since the thread started,for someone to make that point


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

misfit said:


> i've been waiting since the thread started,for someone to make that point


Very Good MF!
One of the reasons I started my website is because some of the other sites (now gone) that used to charge for free or outdated information! You don't have to be a member of any Club (good ole boy network) or pay to be in an organization that just wants your hard earned money, for what they consider issues! 
One of the reasons most of us see big changes with homeowners, is for one reason, and one reason only, TRASH! DISRESPECT of "our" Natural Resource. I don't have any ties or affiliations with anyone, so I don't have to answer or report anything!
I love to fish for chrome, and anyone else interested can learn from me by example! I NEVER leave the rivers with less than I brought in the first place, as a matter of fact, I even take a grocery bag with me every time out! The only thing I leave is my footprints. The internet is a tool just like the millions of new fishing products that hit the Tackle shops every day. What part of the internet has hurt you? Or were you just looking to spark things up? Remember that you 'pass on' what you do and say, to others that you see, or see's you. I think that the internet has given many the opportunity to view various tip's and trick's that would have taken years to gleen from trial and error, so I'm convinced that the internet is a GREAT RESOURCE for all to learn.
Just my $.02

FISH ON!
<'))}><
Herb


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

preacherman said:


> my wife asked me what i was doing before. i told her that i was involved in a debate with some folks who thought the internet was ruining fishing around here. Her response was, 'if they think it's ruining the fishing, why do they use the internet?' no offense, just thought it was funny


maybe he is trying to make a positive change in something he feels strongly about?

*shrug*

fwiw, I don't think the internet is ruining fishing and I love this site. there will always be secluded areas _somewhere_ that most people aren't fishing... although I must admit to having never fished the northern Ohio streams for steelhead.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

soo...if there was no internet there would be no anglers abusing the streams? no internet = no trash, fish harrassing, poaching, ect... I don't think that this is the case... Its maybe made it easier for the scum to find the water but they would of eventually anyways...If anything the internet is informational and if there is good information on ethics and responsibility it may actually be the best thing to happen to any fishery... blaming the internet or technology for things doesn't seem logical to me... Maybe you could blame automobiles if people couldn't drive your streams would be less crowded right? Maybe cars are the worst thing...


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm one of those guys who would have never caught a steelhead if it weren't for the internet- this site in particular. So, I can see both sides, but of all the people I've met and talked to at the river, only 1 time have I met someone familiar with this site (and he wasn't fishing). Word of mouth is probably the biggest influence. How long has this fisherie been viable? I'm new to the area, but I get the impression that it is relatively young, and as time goes on, more people learn about it, internet or not.
When I lived out west, it was before the internet was a reliable source of info, and trust me, those waters were already PLENTY crowded.

Those local kids trying to net fish on the redds- you think they got that idea from the internet? Maybe from the OGF 'Poaching Forum'?


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone who purchases a fishing license has a right to fish those streams. If their license fees are paying for a fishery, they have a right to know about it and a right to fish it.

They don't have the right to litter or damage property, and the internet doesn't create criminals.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> I gaurentee you a show like, IN fisherman where craig from erie outfitters took people to the local rivers has a bigger impact on the amount of people fishing the internet does.


Or when In-Fishmerman (magazine) lists the Cleveland area as the best spot for Steelhead in the country....


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

The only problem I have with the internet are the people who want to be spoonfed. In today's society where instant gratification is expected. Some people want something for nothing and they're not willing to do the work. 

Like my grandfather told me - the best fishing report is yourself. I can't stand people who make the excuses such as "It's too far to drive", "I don't have enough time", " Where are the best spots". I pose the question, what did your father do? He didn't have the internet. More than likely he rolled the dice and made the drive or called the local tackle shop. 

I moved to Ohio eight years ago and I put in a lot of time on the rivers. It took a long time, but I never made excuses and I never asked to be spoonfed. I tell newbies the only things you need from the internet are the USGS flow data and the weather channel.


----------

